# Senkrechte Linie in Excel Diagramm



## pglw (3. August 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe in Excel ein kleines Problem und hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe ein Liniendiagramm, das auf zwei Spalten in einem Arbeitsblatt beruht. Nun würde ich gerne in diesem Diagramm eine senkrechte Linie einzeichen lassen. Zum Beispiel soll auf der X-Achse beim Wert 1000 eine senkrechte Linie hochgehen oder etwa beim Wert 2000. Es wäre also ideal wenn man einen Wert angeben könnte, bei dem im Diagramm die Linie hochgeht, d.h. 500, 1000 oder 1500.

Wisst Ihr wie man das erreichen könnte?

Beste Grüsse
pglw


----------



## WaGutSo (11. August 2006)

Hallo pglw,

wenn auf Deiner X-Achse viele Werte stehen (je mehr Werte je schlanker die „Linie“)
und Du auf die „automatische Skalierung“ der Y-Achse verzichten kannst, geht folgender Trick (ein Balkendiagramm mit einem schmalen Balken als Linie):

Schalte im Menü „Achsen formatieren/Skalierung Größenachse(Y)“ die Option
“Maximum“ aus und setze einen für Deine Werte sinnvollen Wert als Maximum.

Füge eine neue Datenreihe in Dein Diagramm ein.

Trage in der Tabelle, in der neuen Datenreihe an der Stelle, wo die senkrechte Linie sein soll, den selben Wert ein, den Du oben als Maximum festgelegt hast. Die übrigen Zellen auf den Wert bei dem die X-Achse die Y-Achse schneidet.

Klicke im Diagramm mit der rechten Maustaste die neue Datenreihe an.

Klicke in dem Pop-Up Menü das sich geöffnet hat auf den Eintrag „Diagrammtyp…“.

Wähle im Menü „Diagrammtyp“ Säulen aus und achte darauf, dass die Option „Auf Auswahl Anwenden“ aktiviert ist.

Jetzt müssen wir noch aus dem Balken eine Linie machen.

Klicke dazu im Diagramm mit der rechten Maustaste die neue Datenreihe an.

Klicke in dem Pop-Up Menü das sich geöffnet hat auf den Eintrag „Datenreihe formatieren…“.

Im Menü „Datenreihe formatieren“ folgende Einstellungen vornehmen:
	Tab Muster: Rahmen = keine; Fläche = die Farbe der „Linie“.
	Tab Optionen: Abstand = höchst möglicher Wert (bei mir 500).

Wenn die oben genannten Bedingung (viele Werte auf X) erfüllt ist, ist das Ergebnis recht annehmbar.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.
Walter Gutermann


----------



## Brapader (20. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Lösungsidee!


----------



## kocius (12. Juli 2012)

Halllo,
geht noch einfacher.
Wenn ich jetzt ein Punkt auf Diagramm brauche, z.B. x=50, und y=60, um eine senkrechte Linie von diesem Punkt zu X-Achse ziehen, schreiben Sie in Excel kurze Tabelle per Hand:
x   .    y
50    0
50    60

Dann:
1. Diagramm  (Punkt XY) haben Sie schon gezeichnet.
2. rechte Mausklick aufs Diagramm -> Daten auswählen -> Hinzufügen
3. Werte der Reihe X: zwei Werte für "x" markieren (aus der selbsgemachte Tabelle)
4. Werte der Reihe Y: zwei Werte für "y" markieren (aus der selbsgemachte Tabelle)
5. Ok!

so kann man mehr Linien durch "Hinzufügen" darstellen, besonders hilfreich für die ABC-Analyse
mfg


----------

